# £500 road bike - any recommendations?



## MJC (22 Apr 2013)

I'm looking to get a new road bike and I'll have a budget of around £500 (although I could go a little higher for the right bike).

Does anyone have any recommendations of what to get / what to avoid?

Many thanks.


----------



## Spally (22 Apr 2013)

there are so many variations to the answers here, it is nigh on impossible to recommend a bike that would suit you. Get yourself down to your local bike shop, or as i did, visit a few. Let them see you in person, explain your use, general toruing, sportives, racing etc and they will then be in a better position to recommend a bike to suit you.

One thing i would say you may need to stretch your budget to £600 for a decent bike, at least that is what i was told by variuos LBS's when i first started looking.

cheers


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2013)

I don't have any personal experience of either, but these two bikes from Decathlon get rave reviews....

Red Triban 3 ...about £300
Black Triban 5...about £430

Search on those two names and you will get a lot of opinions.

Good luck


----------



## Sillysimon10 (22 Apr 2013)

Try out what feels best...The most essential thing when getting a new bike, is that it fits you correctly and you're going to be comfortable!! The bike is only as good as the rider!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

slowmotion said:


> I don't have any personal experience of either, but these two bikes from Decathlon get rave reviews....
> 
> Red Triban 3 ...about £300
> *Black Triban 5...about £430*
> ...


 
and some decent wheels. Triban 5A £420 I think and some shimano R500/RS10's both sets can be had for under a hundred .


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2013)

Or the white Triban with carbon fork and Sora gearing

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-white-id_8167039.html

There aren't many roadbikes under £500. You could get a 2012 Defy 4 http://www.ashcycles.com/site/bikes/road/giant/defy-range-2012 which should be a good bike for the money, although it does have 2300 gearing with the thumb button that people either like or loath

£600 brings 2013 models from the main brands into play

OR £500 should get you a good barely used second hand roadbike

I would avoid Vikings and anything from Muddyfox


----------



## sidevalve (23 Apr 2013)

'pends how good you are at spotting a good bike. Lots and lots of super bikes around barely used [as said above] in the £800 - £1000 range [if you look carefully] now on sale by bored owners for the amount you want to spend. The wise words on trying a good few out is also true, get down to every bike shop in town [including Halfords] and try LOTS of bikes, then decide what you are after. I love my old Dawes with it's Brooks saddle but it probably wouldn't suit you even if it fitted, my pal rides a Bianchi but even though it's the right size for me I just can't get on with the thing, bootifull though it is. If the one you decide on happens to cost too much just find a good used one, you may be glad you did.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

vickster said:


> Or the white Triban with carbon fork and Sora gearing
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-white-id_8167039.html
> 
> ...


Nowt wrong with mine. Just needed some decent wheels.
Mind it has gone through some modifications since I re started in June, I got the bike in 2008, a Triple Torino with a 7sp Sora (thumb shifter).
I went to London on it in 2008, with a rack a panniers.
Can you please tell why you would avoid them.


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2013)

Aren't they rather heavy at the buget end...with older or no name components and limited lbs support. I don't know of anywhere round here that sells them. Do they come with a proper frame warranty? 

And I'm a bit of a brand snob I'd rather pay more for a well known company and with a £500 budget that is possible. To be fair I wouldn't buy a decathlon bike either but my budget for new has always been more


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

vickster said:


> Aren't they rather heavy at the buget end...with older or no name components and limited lbs support. I don't know of anywhere round here that sells them. Do they come with a proper frame warranty?
> 
> And I'm a bit of a brand snob I'd rather pay more for a well known company and with a £500 budget that is possible. To be fair I wouldn't buy a decathlon bike either but my budget for new has always been more


Yea it's little heavy, not weighed it since the new wheels but about 12Kg. (steel forks, I think, certain not carbon.)
I still manage to do a short sprint up a slight incline off a roundabout 0.1 miles in 8's according to strava, and I am 49 and been cycling (this time) since the end of June and have just covered 5,000 miles in that time. I am not particularly fast but my avg is creeping toward 15mph.
For reference I bought mine from Bill Hargreaves in Dewsbury.
We all don't have large budgets, and certainly not if the person doesn't continue, but it could be argued buy the wrong bike and they might not, also a branded name will sell better 2nd hand.


----------



## camtheman (23 Apr 2013)

I wouldn't discount looking at a Merida. My mate has a Ride Lite 88 and really likes it - and he does ride it hard several times a week so would find out if it had any weaknesses.

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Ride-Lite-88-2013-Road-Bike_61442.htm

The unusual thing about Ride Lite 88's is that they use SunRace shifters instead of Shimano 2300 at this price point. They are rebranded Microshift and I can tell you from personal experince that they work miles better than 2300s. They don't use the thumb buttons (use two paddles not unlike Di2!) and, very importantly, do not mis-shift. If you press the button and it clicks, it shifts. Every time. I put them on my winter hack to replace some Sora and they've had two winters of abuse with no malfunctions. You wouldn't be saying that about Shimano 2300 I promise you.

Also, you'll find the Ride Lites have a taller head tube than most which helps with the old back and neck if you're new to road bike geometry.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Apr 2013)

Specialized Trek GIANT and others have bikes in that range.

Anything equipped with Sora shifters, 2300STI is inferior but common at the price range.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

Triban 3 and a wheel upgrade


----------



## Kies (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Triban 3 and a wheel upgrade



Just what i did with a pair of Shimano RS10's


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Triban 3 and a wheel upgrade



yeah theres a lot to be said for better wheels!


----------



## outlash (23 Apr 2013)

Spally said:


> One thing i would say you may need to stretch your budget to £600 for a decent bike, at least that is what i was told by variuos LBS's when i first started looking.


 
They may have a point. £600 and you're into Cannondale, Specialized, Giant and the rest. While a Triban3 with half decent wheels is alright, a CAAD8/Allez/Defy with lesser components has a better frame that you can upgrade over time if you want to. But of course, always try and see your shortlist in the flesh and get a test ride if possible before you open that wallet .


Tony.


----------



## Widge (23 Apr 2013)

Eeerm,,,,well what immediately springs to mind is Triban 3 with a wheel upgrade......(a lttle down the line when the ones it comes with start to cr@p out)

The reds days are numbered but the new T5a black is a lot of bike for the money too.

However, if you are (as you seem to imply) a 'Brand Snob' then you might choose to buy less for your money elsewhere. Pay yer money-take yer choice? Most big-name companies have an entry level model within a 5-6 hundred pound budget.

HTH

w


----------



## MaxInc (23 Apr 2013)

What's wrong with Triban 3's wheels?


----------



## User28924 (23 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> What's wrong with Triban 3's wheels?


 
Absolutely nothing, they're just not very good, relatively speaking, like the wheels and tyres on nearly any sub-£1000 bike you care to mention (for the record I have the 5A with original wheels (same as the 3); I'll probably upgrade them in a year or so but for now they're fine).


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Apr 2013)

nothing, but if youve got a budget of 500 and the triban 3 costs 300, stick a pair of aksium race wheels on with matching tyres, 200 odd quid at merlin, and see the difference !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> nothing, but if youve got a budget of 500 and the triban 3 costs 300, stick a pair of aksium race wheels on with matching tyres, 200 odd quid at merlin, and see the difference !


I notice the difference with just RS10's it's as much as I can justify at present.


----------



## camtheman (23 Apr 2013)

The only drawback (from my perspective) with a Triban 3 is that the chainset seems to be a triple. Great if you want a triple, in fact absolutely brilliant because they are not particularly common. Bummer if you don't because you're going to want to swap it for a double asap. I couldn't cope with a triple, way too many choices going on! I'd rather huff and puff up them hills with a compact double and, believe me, I live in a hilly part of Yorkshire. Besides, triples are for mountain bikers  .


----------



## outlash (23 Apr 2013)

Widge said:


> Eeerm,,,,well what immediately springs to mind is Triban 3 with a wheel upgrade......(a lttle down the line when the ones it comes with start to cr@p out)
> 
> The reds days are numbered but the new T5a black is a lot of bike for the money too.
> 
> ...


 
That's a bit harsh isn't it? I don't think anyone is arguing that a Triban 3 is great value but the frame isn't as good as a CAAD8/Synapse/Defy/Allez. I've gone from a Triban to a CAAD8 and the difference is like night and day. It's not brand snobbery, it's a better bike.

Time you add on better wheels onto a Triban, there's not a huge difference in price. There's a little bit of kidology going on here.


Tony.


----------



## Andy Smith (23 Apr 2013)

I think it's been said but worth re-iterating, you do get what you pay for. I re-started last year with a Carrera TDF from Halfords, it was a very good deal especially as I didn't know if I was going to continue so I didn't want to pay out very much. This February I brought myself a Giant Defy 1 as in all the reviews it came out top in it's price range and a brief test ride confirmed it was good. I love it and the difference is not just noticeable it's chalk and cheese. It's easier to ride faster, handles well and the gearing is spot on. That for me makes the extra cost worthwhile and is why, in my opinion, you should spend as much as you are able and get a bike that has reviewed well by not just the bike press but other cyclists too.


----------



## MJC (23 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

I have a Triban 3 (with a wheel upgrade). I would say go for the Triban 5a. The better groupset will be worth the money IMO.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> That's a bit harsh isn't it? I don't think anyone is arguing that a Triban 3 is great value but the frame isn't as good as a CAAD8/Synapse/Defy/Allez. I've gone from a Triban to a CAAD8 and the difference is like night and day. It's not brand snobbery, it's a better bike.
> 
> Time you add on better wheels onto a Triban, there's not a huge difference in price. There's a little bit of kidology going on here.
> 
> ...



what does kidology mean? im not sure...

exactly what is it thats night n day about the caad, and have you conducted control experiments to evaluate the difference? is it the frame, wheels, gears, geometry, price point, maybe the sizing just worked better for you, etc etc. have you weighed the respective bare frames if weights the key? how do the two bikes figure if you ride each with the same parts specs?

or is it down to looks, perceived weight advantage and the principle of spend more, be fitter?


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2013)

Like others the Triban - but it'd be the new 5. Alternatively ...

Oddly enough, having done 1400+ miles on a Raleigh Airlite over the winter my view of it's improved, particularly after it got a carbon fork fitted and different brake pads. Their new Revenio range comes in at just over £500 for the Revenio 1.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

I'm watching the thread with interest because I'm considering getting a road bike. Money is not an issue but I tend not to spend on features that will be not be enhancing the overall experience. The more I read the more confused I get )

A few things that are very clear so far. Everybodye loves their bikes. There is no perfect bike. Every bike needs to be upgraded and that Triban 3 is a lot of bike for what it costs. Having seen it at Decathlon, it's not looking too bad either and the white version is even cheaper at £279.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2013)

If you are considering an entry level bike with 2300 gearing (or whatever the replacement is with the silly name), go ride one and check you can get on with the thumb shifter - some can't, some can (seems to depend on the size of your hands).

I am not sure what features you mean in terms of not enhancing the overall experience - that may add cost? Bikes are pretty straightforward and all of the bits are there for a reason - to make it work, easier to work, make it lighter or to look more aesthetically pleasing (although this is pretty subjective), make it more practical as a commuter/tourer etc


----------



## outlash (24 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> what does kidology mean? im not sure...
> 
> exactly what is it thats night n day about the caad, and have you conducted control experiments to evaluate the difference? is it the frame, wheels, gears, geometry, price point, maybe the sizing just worked better for you, etc etc. have you weighed the respective bare frames if weights the key? how do the two bikes figure if you ride each with the same parts specs?
> 
> or is it down to looks, perceived weight advantage and the principle of spend more, be fitter?


 
I love it when forumites take it personally when someone says something negative about what they own...

I upgraded the wheels on my old Triban which obviously made a difference (IIRC, someone of this parish said they were 'boat anchors'), they're now sitting on the CAAD so I think I can give a fairly informed opinion. The CAAD rides significantly better, it 'glides' over tarmac whereas the Triban you feel every lump and bump and I felt you had to push it along to keep the speed up. The handling on the CAAD gives you confidence, there's none of the twitchiness that my Triban seemed to have. Also, being noticeably lighter, a bit easier up a climb. IMO, it's a better bike.

But what do I know? I'm just some bloke on a forum giving my opinion. YMMV.


Tony.


----------



## Peteaud (24 Apr 2013)

vickster said:


> If you are considering an entry level bike with 2300 gearing (or whatever the replacement is with the silly name), go ride one and check you can get on with the thumb shifter - some can't, some can (seems to depend on the size of your hands).
> 
> I am not sure what features you mean in terms of not enhancing the overall experience - that may add cost? Bikes are pretty straightforward and all of the bits are there for a reason - to make it work, easier to work, make it lighter or to look more aesthetically pleasing (although this is pretty subjective), make it more practical as a commuter/tourer etc


 
The wife's bike has 2300 with the thumb shifts, she has small hands and it was one of the reasons she went for that shifter.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> I love it when forumites take it personally when someone says something negative about what they own...
> 
> I upgraded the wheels on my old Triban which obviously made a difference (IIRC, someone of this parish said they were 'boat anchors'), they're now sitting on the CAAD so I think I can give a fairly informed opinion. The CAAD rides significantly better, it 'glides' over tarmac whereas the Triban you feel every lump and bump and I felt you had to push it along to keep the speed up. The handling on the CAAD gives you confidence, there's none of the twitchiness that my Triban seemed to have. Also, being noticeably lighter, a bit easier up a climb. IMO, it's a better bike.
> 
> ...




just for the record, challenging you to back up your claim analytically is not "taking it personally", and i dont own either of the bikes in question anyway.

thank you for the analysis.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

vickster said:


> I am not sure what features you mean in terms of not enhancing the overall experience - that may add cost? Bikes are pretty straightforward and all of the bits are there for a reason - to make it work, easier to work, make it lighter or to look more aesthetically pleasing (although this is pretty subjective), make it more practical as a commuter/tourer etc



Things like lighther wheels and smoother shifters and such. While I would not argue that they are superior component and that I will feel a certain difference, I'm still trying to quantify their worthiness in terms of overall experience. For example, will a 500% more expensive bike provide an increase of at least 50% experience, be it speed, comfort, fun or a combination? Or will it be more like 5% or less?

I know the most important component of the bike is the engine so as long I have kg to loose around the waist, spending money on lighter and potentially more fragile wheels makes little sense especially in a non-competing enviroment. Unless of course there is somethig wrong or potentially dangerous with stock wheels, hence my previous question. 

My first road bike some 15 years ago was an old second hand steel frame with basic gear shifters mounted on the bottom frame tube, no clicking mechanism and pretty basic brakes. I managed to master that pretty well and it didn't stop me from having lots of fun.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

Carrera's might be one to consider the bike gets good reviews but it can be a bit hit and miss (mainly miss) at Hellfrauds.


----------



## Widge (24 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> That's a bit harsh isn't it? I don't think anyone is arguing that a Triban 3 is great value but the frame isn't as good as a CAAD8/Synapse/Defy/Allez. I've gone from a Triban to a CAAD8 and the difference is like night and day. It's not brand snobbery, it's a better bike.
> 
> Time you add on better wheels onto a Triban, there's not a huge difference in price. There's a little bit of kidology going on here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony.

I'm not too clear about how my opinions can be construed as 'harsh'...but then, I'm not so sensitive to these things. It's just my opinion. YMMV. I'm not trying to be clever or 'harsh'.
Nor do I claim that CAADS and Defy's are not superior to the T3.....but their entry models ARE are a little more expensive?
I only observe that 'name' brands tend to have a price. Nor am I a T3 fanboy at any cost!! (the notion of 'brand-snobbery' was the OP's own-not necessarily mine.)

One could always upgrade the wheels on their Triban...AND get to keep them when you get a better bike? Win-win!!

(Just Kidding......)

w


----------



## outlash (24 Apr 2013)

Widge, Cyclist33, my apologies. The impression I got was that there was a bit of self-defensive attacking and if anything bit of inverted brand snobbery . 

IMO, you get better components (not groupset obviously!) on the level entry Defy's (defies?), CAAD's and the rest, plus a better frame and that's where the money goes. It's well known that the wheels aren't great on the T3 and I didn't think much of the crankset either in truth, but for £300 you can't complain. I didn't .

But the flip side is where does the law of diminishing returns apply? How much do you spend before all you're really buying is branding and not-really-noticeable differences? That's where an argument can really start!


Tony.


----------



## Widge (25 Apr 2013)

Yup.........If I'd known then what I know now......I would have bought a 'better' bike with better wheels, crankset, and gruppo straight away.
But......
Like many considering their first foray into road-biking one has to consider 'hey...what if I don't get on with it?' THIS is where the T3 scores. It was cheap to buy......rode pretty much out of the box, and is worthy of a couple of hundred pounds worth of upgrades should the fancy take you (my opinion only). If you take to it, you end up with a half decent £500 bike. If you really DO take to it-then your next one can be that £1000 + 'big brand bike that you have lusted after in all the mags. Having assessed and tweaked yer cheap ol T3 you are in a good position to know what you REALLY want out of a humdinging road-bike.

But,

as you so rightly point out,

Beware the law of diminishing returns.

w


----------



## MJC (25 Apr 2013)

Does anyone have any knowledge / experience of the Fuji Sportif 1.5 Compact?

Is it worth a closer look?


----------



## vickster (26 Apr 2013)

Is it sold by Evans? Look at the reviews there. Also, bike radar and google should throw up some reviews. If it is Evans, it'll be very easy to get a test ride which really is the best way to decide if its the bike for you


----------

